
What the Facebook Crypto team could build - njlern
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/10/facecoin/
======
lingzb
Facebook can go real big here. The have ridiculous distribution (2B+ monthly
users). If they roll out a crypto payment or stored value system to their
users, the network effects / lock in will be insane. Only Google could really
compete (Amazon doesn't have the same international presence as Facebook or
Google; Microsoft doesn't have enough mobile presence; Apple only has rich
users).

The question is will Facebook take this seriously and invest over the long
term to win. Historically, they've had a terrible history of investing and
committing to new efforts that don't pay out immediately (killing Parse,
sunsetting big parts of their platform, shutting down their Creative Labs,
etc.)

~~~
njlern
Well let's see

